# Accuair VU4, weird valve sticking issue... sometimes



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

I switched from independent valves a new VU4 to clean things up and have been having a strange issue, wondering if anyone else has experienced this and has a remedy.

I get about 10 cycles and it's fine, then around the 11th or 12th time I go to lift, valves click but car struggles to lift, lifts uneven, I've even had it where one corner won't budge...

I have to release my watertrap (not that any condesation even has a chance to build up) and drain my tank 100% and re-fill it every time this happens. Once I refill the tank, valves go back to working proper for a bit until it happens again.


Aside from having to send this back... any ideas?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Accuair changed manufactures a little while back and they had a problem with at least the first production run. Does your manifold have the ports for gauges on the one side? Don't know the specifics,but it had to do with your problem. I've heard they have the replacement parts you need, so you might not have to send it back, just disassemble and put the new parts in. Call Accuair, I've spoken to Reno on the phone a few time, he's a really stand up guy!


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

They Will send ya a rebuild kit. I have seen it 
personally. .haven't gotten to use my manifold yet but I know lm gonna cash in on a rebuild kit soon. Jimmy aka hinrichs did his last week


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

thanks guys, I will give them a call :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

call them 1.877.AIR.DOWN

Reno, Dustin and most of the team are out at SEMA but they're still answering calls. :thumbup:


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

call reno or dustin at accuair, they have a fix. the rubber feet on the piston become loose and pop off. so the revised kit doesn't allow that to happen.


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

Anyone got a direct email for Reno or Dustin?


----------

